

Apple discontinues iPod Classic - alfredxing
http://www.apple.com/ca/ipod/

======
alfredxing
The Verge has just published a story on this as well:
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/9/4715274/ipod-classic-
discon...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/9/4715274/ipod-classic-discontinued-
a-visual-history)

